# Sprewell



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Spree went 9-9 from 3 tonight! A new record...how many consecutive 3s did Kobe have in his game against Seattle? Didn't he set a record for consecutive 3s in a game?


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

Kobe hit 9 consecutive and finished the game with 12.

Sprewell's 9-9 set a record for most 3's in a game without a miss.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sangha</b>!
> Kobe hit 9 consecutive and finished the game with 12.
> 
> Sprewell's 9-9 set a record for most 3's in a game without a miss.


But then that also matches Kobe for most consecutive 3s in a game.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Kobe shot 10 in a row if I remember correctly.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> Kobe shot 10 in a row if I remember correctly.


No, it was nine.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> Kobe shot 10 in a row if I remember correctly.


No he made 9 so Spree ties Kobe for the record in a game...I think Terry Mills is the alltime consecutive record holder with 14 but that was in two or three games.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Thank God.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Congrats to the Knicks, only if their season didn't stink so bad.

-Petey


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

They are 20-19 with Spree  .

I can't believe it, personally.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> They are 20-19 with Spree  .
> 
> I can't believe it, personally.


And without McDyess.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

And 2 games behind number 8, and something like 5 games behind number 8 in the East! IMO they're in the play-offs.


----------

